# John Deere 1020 gas tractor wiring diagram



## tbrj (Mar 19, 2016)

Does anyone have the wiring diagram for a 1968 JD 1020 gas tractor. The aftermarket books don't include the wiring diagram. JD dealers don't seem to have documentation that old. I am working on one that is a wiring mess.
I'll provide my email address if someone has a copy they could send me electronically.

Thanks


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Yesterdaystractors.com sells a reprint of the original John Deere 1020 Service Manual Part Number: JD-S-SM2071. That manual includes the wiring diagrams, and is too extensive for email.


----------

